# Off topic, I Had to share this pic



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I was actually searching for a different picture when I stumbled upon this.:blink:

It makes me laugh:laugh: every single time I look @ it. 

After a min or two:huh:, I can see the ********* from Goonieshmy: 

Everyone knows @ least 1 person that will appreciate this kind of humor:dunno:

TT


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

is that Shawn White's mugshot?


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

backstop13 said:


> is that Shawn White's mugshot?


HAHAHAHAHA!!! :thumbsup: :eusa_clap:

Edit:


timmytard said:


> I was actually searching for a different picture when I stumbled upon this.:blink:


What exactly did you search in order to "stumble" upon this lol.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

tj_ras said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!!! :thumbsup: :eusa_clap:
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



Well... I did search for cuntface, but I was looking for a different cuntface:icon_scratch:

I was trying to find this one.

IMHO, this is a more accurate depiction of a cuntface. With her poor little somber eyes:laugh: & her goo covered face:eusa_clap:

Don't you just feel sorry for her I'm sure she's been fucked over her whole life:bowdown:

TT


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

that first one hurt my brain


----------

